# I spy with my little eye



## Herpetology (Dec 18, 2019)

Very bad quality photo coz I didn’t want to disturb her but if u know u know :[]





If u don’t know, she’s laying on her side which is a sign of being “uncomfortable” which is also a sign she’s going to lay soon!


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Dec 18, 2019)

I'm testing myself on python ID, is it a bredli?


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 18, 2019)

Josiah Rossic said:


> I'm testing myself on python ID, is it a bredli?


Sure is


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Cool. Do they make good pets too? I don't know a lot about them.


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 20, 2019)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Cool. Do they make good pets too? I don't know a lot about them.


They’re good, I don’t really handle my snakes unless I need to do something like a paper change or notice something

Occasionally I’ll get them out for a run on the grass, females finefor handling, male is a spaz


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thanks Herptology, In your experience would you say female pythons in general are more placid than their male counterparts?


----------



## Herpetology (Feb 17, 2020)

Josiah Rossic said:


> Thanks Herptology, In your experience would you say female pythons in general are more placid than their male counterparts?


Only just seen this message (going through old posts haha)

It really depends on the individual, but in my case the females leaps and bounds more calm than the male

You can pick her up no drama, but touch the male and he’s gonna thrash all over the place and start striking anything, so you have to be extremely slow with him


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks for getting back to me Herptology, if I ever get a bredli now it will probably be a female


----------

